# MK3 Golf GTI - what should I look out for?



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Ahoy matey's;

I'm currently cleaning a rather knackered MK3 Golf GTI. I love these cars, I didn't realise how much until I was cleaning it, just lovely solid things.

I suspect the owners want to get rid of it because....well....the front wings have rotted at the bottom and the drivers door has a rust hole in it that's not too different to my size 12 shoe's toebox, the sill trims are hanging on and seem to have been screwed back on down one side. All of which seems like fairly common issues (and easily enough sorted out with new panels). The rear looks pretty solid and that's good news I hear.

But what I really don't know is what I should be looking for. I like cars and love cleaning them, but I'm not particuarly mechanically minded (or perhaps I should say "car construction"minded); I don't know what rust in certain places can mean for example and I'm not sure what to look for.

If it does come my way I will take it to a specialist look over but I wondered if anyone had any advice on what to watch out for and poke around at.

And who supplies good parts? Whenever I google I find that heritage parts centre comes up frequently, but that doesn't mean they are good, they just have decent SEO.


----------



## Alan W (May 11, 2006)

Here you go:






Alan W


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Alan W said:


> Here you go:
> 
> VW Golf Mk3 Buying Guide - The Cheap Classic Hot Hatch
> 
> Alan W


Thank's Alan - I've watched that one already too, great video I thought! I just wondered if there was other stuffs.

Good related video too actually


----------



## nogrille (Oct 27, 2005)

Rust - everywhere. The sills go badly. 

Then it's just the usual VW stuff - rear calipers seizing, electrical gremlins - mainly due to badly wired audio and previously fitted alarms / immobilisers, rusty rear beams, solid brake line corrosion, gearbox synchro-mesh


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

How does one check for these?

I can definitely see that the front of the sills are rusted out (the bit of the front wings that go on top of them are rusted out both sides). I've got no idea how much of a job it is to sort such a thing but I imagine "big"/expensive?

Breaks seem okay but I'll be able to tell more when driving tomorrow, they aren't stuck on at least.

It doesn't have an alarm or immobiliser which is good news I guess?

Would I be right in thinking that gearbox synchro going would make it a dog to get in gear?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I was going to say a Mk2 or Mk5 ... however given you own it, as mentioned above Rust is what you need to be concerned about, the mechanical bits will be simple.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> I was going to say a Mk2 or Mk5 ... however given you own it, as mentioned above Rust is what you need to be concerned about, the mechanical bits will be simple.


My bad, I don't have it; I just have the option to have it, because it's in a state.

I can say for sure that the front the sills are gone, I accidentally ended up giving it a good finger banging earlier when I have it a gentle poke.

Is that the sort of thing you'd need to replace and entire sill for, or is it potentially possible to cut out and weld in a new bit?


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

You can cut and weld but I guess it depends on what you want to achieve, we carry out welding for mot’s, some cars really should have replacement sills but in reality we are not set up for that and just patch them to a good standard. If you want to have some fun and keep it for a few years patch it, if however it’s a keeper fit a sill.


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

Ah mk3 friend as already said if your keeping it go for full sill if its just a couple of years just go for a patch, the front wings are common issue but bolt on very easy and can pick new from most parts places for 50 quid , is it a 8 v or a 16v ? Good place to start is replace fuel pump and engine management relays dead common and cheap also crank sensors fail and give some strange misfire issues , owned mine for 8 years now still puts a smile on my face also a mechanic of 24 years so any advise need feel free to ask









Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I passed on it after driving it back to the owners, it didn't feel good at all. Looks like the rear breaks are ceased, tracking was way out, synchro is definitely dodgy, and I saw a bigger patch of rust in the floor.

Hasn't put me off if I see another one, just that this one would need all the things doing to it....which could easily come to a hell of a lot of money. The bushes are all shot too it seems.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

The problem is your looking at a 20-25 year old Golf, rust, knackered suspension and gearboxes are completely normal, along with the fact that a 90's car is always going to feel ropey compared to modern cars.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

SteveTDCi said:


> The problem is your looking at a 20-25 year old Golf, rust, knackered suspension and gearboxes are completely normal, along with the fact that a 90's car is always going to feel ropey compared to modern cars.


I understand completely what you're saying; I have certainly driven a better example than this one though.

I wouldn't mind too much actually but my wife wouldn't be all that understanding and I can understand why.


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

I started looking at mk2's earlier this year with the aim of dropping a 1.8T in, i've since changed to wanting another estate car and a Mustang, a project car will follow. If you buy something a bit rough at least you can turn it into something you want and it will be all your own work.


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

I think at the moment I'd rather use the money and brain space for something else, but it's not put me off in the future. If they've still got it next year I'll definitely tap them up.


----------



## VW STEVE. (Mar 18, 2012)

timo10 said:


> Ah mk3 friend as already said if your keeping it go for full sill if its just a couple of years just go for a patch, the front wings are common issue but bolt on very easy and can pick new from most parts places for 50 quid , is it a 8 v or a 16v ? Good place to start is replace fuel pump and engine management relays dead common and cheap also crank sensors fail and give some strange misfire issues , owned mine for 8 years now still puts a smile on my face also a mechanic of 24 years so any advise need feel free to ask
> 
> 
> 
> ...


...........looks to be in great condition.:thumb:


----------



## timo10 (Nov 29, 2007)

Its not bad ,needs a front wing now but I the last month had to change the rad ,cooling fan , roll bar links 2 tyres service it and rear shock mounts so may have to wait a month or two ! Would even worse if I'd had to pay some one to do it !

Sent from my SM-G960F using Tapatalk


----------



## SuperchargedLlama (Apr 25, 2008)

Has the bottom of your wing rusted out?


----------

